# Hazard Light



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Lemme just start off by saying doing your own work is the way to go. I installed my last head unit myself and not problems, I let Best Buy install my new head unit and i dunno if it was there fault, but a couple days after the installation i tried using my hazard lights and they dont work. I moved wires around thinking maybe somethin was lose, no dice. The button lights up, you know like when you turn the parking lights on, the little hazard logo lights up. But when i push it nothing happens. When i have my turn signal no and push the button, the turn signal will stop blinking. I dunno if somehting is burn out, a fuse or something......where would i check. Any suggestions on way it wont work feel free........


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Dude your post ? confused me a bit. Make sure you let Best Buy know. If you can't figure it out and its takes you too much time to fix it yourself... Call them and ask to speak to a manager. Hopefully the install wasn't too long ago. Talk to a manager and tell them what went wrong and that you are taking it to the dealer to get it fixed. Then tell the manager that Best Buy is paying for it.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

lol, well ya see i think that may be a problem, considering the install was like back in December.......if it is ezer, or quite simply a fuse i wana check that 1st b4 i go pointin fingers and paying money......but where would i check?


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

The fuse "box" on the drivers side thats near where you pop the hood... check that. On the back side of the panel that pops out it says what all the fuses control. Disconnect your battery(so you don't any circuitry up while pulling out fuses) and start pulling them out one at a time and seeing if the fuses are burned. I don't think thats your problem though. Pop off the plastic trim around the center console and make sure the button is plugged in all the way just right. Poke a flashlight in around there to make sure wires aren't stripped or messed up. I don't know what else to tell you. Bitching at Best Buy should work.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Well i checked connect, it isnt lose, and i stick my hand in there moving around wires like i said, no dice, i'll check later with a flash light, but i'll check my fuses sometime soon as well........i dunno inspection coming up end of April, so they will have to fix em to pass i believe.......


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, i know what happened. happened to me when i put my cd deck in. do your blinkers still work, cause mine didnt cause of this.....

your gonna need to take off the ring around the center console......



















was the hazard light plug hooked up to the switch itself?


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

I know i took it off and looked at it, the plugs were in the back of the button. Everything looked as it should be. I mean the button lights up with the parking lights it just doesnt work when i push it. No hazard lights blink, i dont get it? Only thing i could think it was is a fuse, but i dunno, where should i look? Would a fuse deal with it not blinking, cuz my turn signals work, the hazard button lights up, but when i push it, nothing.....?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

its possible you may need a new switch, if it lights up it is getting power, so you know it is plugged in, if you know how to test a switch and have a multi meter you can pull and test or just try a known good switch, it could be just a coincedence that it happened after the install or maybe they knocked it around too much. you will never know and they won't admit anything


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

I guess we'll have to wait n see at the end of april (my inspection) they can fix it.....they'd have to, to pass it


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, got lost somewhere, so the turn signals work, but the hazards don't, sounds like the hazard switch.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

ok imagen this, you get into your car one day (about a week after installtion of a new head unit) the hazard lights perviously working before the head unit was installed. Anywayz you get into your car one day and your driving around, kinda fast (and since i'm the only one with a radar detector, should it go off, i flash my hazard lights to let everyone know there are cops around so we slow down), well i got to push the button and nothing happens. It gets dark out so on come the head lights, boom the hazard light is glowing lettin me know it's there (glowing meaning the hazard logo light is working fine). I figured maybe it was fixed, i goto push the button..again, nothing. So i'm in a parkin lot and i click the turn signal, signals flashing, then i push the hazard while turn signal is still on...the turn signal stops flashing as if the hazards were taking over instead, but since they dont work, nothing is flashing. I open the console thing and take a look inside...everythin is connected, hooked up and looking normal...... I even unplugged and replugged button, no dice......i figured maybe button was broke, but the button still lights up with parkin lights go on.....the hazards just arnt flashing..........help you understand a little better?


----------

